# USB-Treiber für MSI-KT4AV



## demanolo (30. Januar 2004)

hi,
habe seit kurzem ein neues mainboard, besagtes MSI KT4AV.
allerdings gelingt es nicht den treiber für den usb controller zu installieren. jeder installationsversuch schließt mit der meldung, dass bei der installation ein fehler aufgetreten sei.
bei jedem start von windows kommt denn auch die meldung, dass neue hardware, eben der usb-controller, gefunden worden sei, was ziemlich nervig ist.

soweit ich sehen konnte, gibt es hierfür auch kein update von msi. 

bin ziemlich ratlos, was ich noch tun könnte.

hoffe es weiß jemand mehr.

vielen dank

thomas


----------



## fluessig (30. Januar 2004)

Keine Ahnung wie es bei diesem Mainboard ist, aber bei mir brauch ich für Win XP das SP1 um die USB 2.0 Ports nutzen zu können. Hast du das installiert?


----------



## demanolo (30. Januar 2004)

yep,
hab ich installiert, hilft aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo demanolo,

möglicherweise gibt es bei Deinem Board, wie bei ASUS-Boards, die BIOS-Einstellung, USB 2.0 zu aktivieren, oder zu deaktivieren (Bei ASUS komischerweise im Standart-Modus auf deaktiviert)
Leider hatte ich keine Lust, mir die *.exe-Datei von MSI für Dein Board herunterzuladen, um das Benutzerhandbuch zu installieren - eine *.pdf-Datei, wie bei fast allen anderen Herstellern hätte es ja wohl eigentlich auch getan.. *grummel*
Zusätzlich habe ich gesehen, dass auf dem Board ein VIA-Chipsatz installiert ist. Vielleicht reicht es aus den VIA-Treiber upzudaten : VIA USB-Treiber-Seite


----------

